# Triple boot sur un IMAC ?



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde
Je teste la dernière version d'ubuntu en mode  Live (love) cd sur mon IMAC et je suis conquis. Énorme , encore plus rapide que os X. Largement plus performant.

Comment est ce que je peux installer Ubuntu sur mon mac afin d'avoir un triple boot osX/win XP/Linux ?

Merci

NB j'ai déja Win xp sur le mac (bootcamp)


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Octobre 2010)

Justement je viens de demander et j'ai eu une reponse parfaite 

http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/probleme-reinstallation-ubuntu-469582-nv.html


avant dernier message


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

merci je regarderai ca tranquillement. C'est un poil plus compliqué que sur un pc.

par contre je suis en train de poster ici depuis ubuntu 10, en mode live cd. Même en live cd c'est plus léger que osX installé 

bonsoir.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2010)

A priori ça semble surtout un poil plus dangereux.

Par contre, ne t'emballe pas : le live CD tourne sur la RAM. Ca peut donner l'impression d'être plus rapide que ça ne le serait sur le disque, dans certains cas de figure.

Mais théoriquement Ubuntu est effectivement assez léger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Octobre 2010)

Ouep Ubuntu est super, j'aime bien.
Par contre, est-ce que tu as du son macopen? Car moi je n'ai pas de son :/


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Octobre 2010)

le son sous ubuntu...  que dalle.. problème connu et à ce jour non résolu ( cela dépend des machines). Comme vous pas de son...  Triple boot OK pour moi. Par contre je confirme ce que disait le Docteur: En Natif Ubuntu est moins rapide que osX


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (25 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci c'est pas grave; par contre le triple boot: impossible. Windows ne veut pas demarrer "hal2dll manquante" une soluce? sur le net...c'est vague.


----------

